
Animated map and reduce - pel_daniel
https://lambdabricks.github.io/animating-hofs/
======
pel_daniel
Hi! I created some animations to explain what happens internally with the
`map` & `reduce` functions. These functions are really important in functional
programming. The code is open source, any feedback is welcome !

